# Flying with tools



## donutslayer (Feb 10, 2017)

After a long time of lurking, I finally decided to join. 

I am heading to Alaska to help a buddy build a cabin. He is planning on buying most of his required tools while in Anchorage. However, I had a thought of just loading my tools in a chest and checking them on the plane. Has anyone checked tools before? Of course, I would not be checking compressors and such, just my nail bags and hand tools. Thank you


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I've done it, even with carry on, but that was before 9/11. I'd say you're fine in checked baggage, but I would call the airline. Get it in writing if you can.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ship them via UPS or FedEx.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I wouldn't hesitate to check em.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive been wondering the same thing.. works been extrmely slow here for 6 weeks.. toying with flying up to toronto to help frame with canning.... id go for 2 weeks probably.. id pack a hocky bag with nail bag , hand tools and work clothes.. then another large bag with street clothes then a backpack for carry on


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I've done it a few times.... It's pricey. 
Those Stanley rolling totes are great for travel, and they get checked like any other luggage. 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Am sure if you are flying in country the weight gets to be a killer cost wise. unless it has changed international is better. Few years back we flew to Costa Rica to see some friends. We where allowed 3- 50# bags each, So wife , daughter, and self that is what we had, weighted them while packing. People would ask us why we had so much luggage. LOL


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ive flown many times with hand tools. Checked in the medium husky wheeled bag. One time i stocked up my 22" wheeled bag with my cordless kit, corded circ saw and all my hand tools. Thing was like 125 lbs which i believe is the heaviest southwest will accept. 

Put your hand tools into smaller bags, those $3 black husky ones from HD are great. Drills go in a 12" tool bag. Keeps your stuff from getting dumped out by tsa. Its tough to stay under the 50 lbs, Southwest was only an extra 75 each way for the extra weight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Reach out to overanalyze. If I remember correctly he does this quite often.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

what about flying with drills and cordless stuff do to the lithium ion battery issue... should they be discharged before flying to reduce risk of fire


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> Reach out to overanalyze. If I remember correctly he does this quite often.


Yeah I have done it quite a bit. We have a large, older plastic Craftsman rolling toolbox. It has held up well for us. Flown with it a bunch. I am very good at packing it at 50lbs if need be. For me if I need the tools and it is over 50lbs I go to 75lbs. Anything over that and they really bend you over. 

Drills and cordless tools are fine. They just want the batteries with you in the cabin. Their logic is that way if something starts to go wrong with the batteries you have them and something can be done vs not knowing and them being in the belly of the plane. 

Shipping that kind of weight UPS or FedEx if you don't have a discount account hasn't been worth it for me.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Several times. To Alaska. To build cabins. 2 checked 50 pound bags, no cost, no issue. Withing the last couple years.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Keep ALL lithium batteries with you! 

Spare (uninstalled) lithium ion and lithium metal batteries must be carried in *carry-on baggage only*. When a carry-on bag is checked at the gate or at planeside, all spare lithium batteries must be removed from the bag and kept with the passenger in the aircraft cabin.

https://www.faa.gov/about/initiatives/hazmat_safety/more_info/?hazmat=7

I have flown with tools a couple times. Carried some tools in my carryon and checked anything sharp or that I thought could be considered a weapon and that was post 9/11.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Peter_C said:


> Keep ALL lithium batteries with you!
> 
> Spare (uninstalled) lithium ion and lithium metal batteries must be carried in *carry-on baggage only*. When a carry-on bag is checked at the gate or at planeside, all spare lithium batteries must be removed from the bag and kept with the passenger in the aircraft cabin.
> 
> ...


The batteries can be checked if they are installed in a tool.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ive had different airlines tell me different things about LI batteries. I always checked them installed on a tool, much less frustration. Youd be surprised how many flight attendants and tsa agents don't know the regulations.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Never had an issue checking tools


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i know the big flex volt battery comes with a plastic cap over the contacts during shipping..maybe rigging up something similar for all your batteries might be a good idea.. cover it over with electrical tape or something possibly... 

hard to say whats expected til you get to the airport though right, might just be best to discharge the batteries before packing as a precaution.. cant generate a spark if tthers no juice in the tank


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i know the big flex volt battery comes with a plastic cap over the contacts during shipping..maybe rigging up something similar for all your batteries might be a good idea.. cover it over with electrical tape or something possibly...
> 
> hard to say whats expected til you get to the airport though right, might just be best to discharge the batteries before packing as a precaution.. cant generate a spark if tthers no juice in the tank


I don't know an airline that allows batteries of that capacity, I'd call first.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

I've done this with many different weights and sizes of containers. It's cheaper and easier to ship through UPS or USPS and less aggravation in the long run.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Golden view said:


> The batteries can be checked if they are installed in a tool.


Buttons get pushed...now you have a weird bomb in your bag and it doesn't make the flight. :laughing: 

That would be my luck, so I always tape the ends and go with no fear of a device turning on.


----------

